# Replace wooden garage door panel



## Phreebyrd (Aug 7, 2005)

lisa449 said:


> *I have a wooden garage door. It's in good shape other than one wooden panel on the bottom of the door has dry rott. Does anyone know how to go about replacing a single panel. It seems that it is just an insert that slides inside of the molding on the door, but not sure. *


Single garage door panels can be replaced. But I'm not aware of any companies that are still manufacturing wood garage doors. I think your only option would be to have a local cabinet or millwork shop build you a replacement section, but it's probably not a great option.

You don't say whether your door is a 9', 16', or some other width, but regardless of the size, wood garage doors are extremely heavy compared to steel or fiberglass, and of course, as you're seeing, they are subject to rotting - especially the lower sections which get wet alot (incidentally, your door isn't dry rotted. It's rotted from moisture.)

I'd guess that in my area, it would cost at least $250 to $300 to have a replacement panel made, and you'll obviously need somebody to install it, which is likely to cost another $50-$100. Considering that a brand new 16' uninsulated steel door costs (in my area) about $650 installed, it just wouldn't make sense to me to replace a single wood panel unless I could do all the work myself. Besides, a new door would get you all new hardware as part of the package.

Food for thought...


----------



## lisa449 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Found a solution*

My husband found a solution to our dilema on the replacement of the single wooden garage door panel insert. 
He took a circulur saw and adjusted the blade so that it would not saw clean through the Garage door. 
He then sheared off the molding inside of the garage door sorrounding the rotted wood panel, just enough so that we could get the old out and replace it with a new wooden sheet panel. 
Then he bought new rounded molding and nailed it in place in the inside of door, and it came out good as new. 
You can't even tell anything was done on the outside of door and it looks pretty good inside as well. We then had the painter seal the door with primer and paint with a top end oil based paint, and he said that it should last us a good long time. 
Thanks for the input, it's nice to know I can get other peoples idea's.


----------

